# Dbol powder



## CarguyJB163 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I've got a chance to get some dbol in powder form.  i *DONT* wanna do an injectable or oral solution.  Cant i just take the powder in raw form???  

I've read up on other forums about adding fillers and how measuring out 5mg's of powder can really only be done with "more expensive" scales.  

For those who must know...

i'm 29, 6 ft., at 200 w/ about 12% BF
My diet is a 45/35/20 at 3500 calories over 6 meals.
I've been working out for years and this will be my 2nd cycle.

this cycle will be...
test cyp: 400-500 
deca: 300
dbol: 30/day for 4-5 weeks

PCT is taken care off w/ plenty of nolva, clomid and HCG

Thanks!


----------



## pyes (Sep 25, 2010)

CarguyJB163 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've got a chance to get some dbol in powder form. i *DONT* wanna do an injectable or oral solution. Cant i just take the powder in raw form???
> 
> ...


 
Yes you can take 30mgs of raw powder, IF you can find a way to weigh out that much. I have a $100 digital scale and it only has a graduation of 1/10 of a gram. That means my scales lowest measurement is 100mg of raw powder. too much for what you need. The filler is only used to get an accurate measurement of steroid in each capsule. No more, no less. If you have a similar scale to mine, you can probably weight out 1/10 of a gram and split it in 3rds. this will give you 33.3333333333333333333333mgs in each 3rd. Just add it to a swig of water and drink it. With a scale that measures grams, it's really only accurate when measuring out grams. 1/10th of a gram may not be as accurate. You could also try to measure out a gram, and split that gram into 33 equal parts. This will give you 33 doses at 30.30303030303030303mgs each. 

Or you could make it easy on yourself and just get a capping machine, empty capsules, and a filler. (^_^) You can get all that on ebay for under $20


----------



## pyes (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, you can use protein powder or corn starch for the filler, so you wont need to buy that.


----------



## pyes (Sep 25, 2010)

BTW, you should up your dose of cyp a bit...maybe 650-750/week

and where is your AI?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2010)

5mg of powder is like a touch of dust, why not just make liquid? Its the quickest way to do it, caps are a pain and hard to make accurate at that small of a dose.


----------

